# Firefox 2.0 beta1

## randomaze

Domanda:

quanti di voi stanno usando Firefox 2/0 beta1?

Perché dato che non vedo molti post in giro mi chiedo:

É solo a me che mi appaiono i font in caratteri piccolissimi?

É solo a me che non funzionano piú i Ctrl+ e Ctrl- per variare la dimensione dei font?

É solo a me che il tasto backspace non ritorna alla pagina precedentemente vista ma duplica il PgUp?

Giusto per capire se é il caso di ritornare prontamente alla versione 1.5x o di sbattermi un pó per venire a capo della cosa...

----------

## Cerberos86

eccomi qua.... Non mi sono neanche accorto di usare la beta, pensavo di essere ancora con 1.5x...   :Embarassed: 

Comunque:

-anche a me i caratteri si vedono piccoli (usando una 1280x1024 su un 17" la cosa non è proprio piacevole);

-in comepnso riesco a cambiare la dimensione, sia con Ctrl +/- che con Ctrl wheel-up/wheel-down;

-il tasto backspace mi porta alla pagina precedente...

Bye

----------

## thewally

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda:
> 
> quanti di voi stanno usando Firefox 2/0 beta1?

 

E... bravo randomaze: mi hai fatto venire la voglia anche a me   :Very Happy: 

Ho lanciato l'emerge proprio ora... con questo catorcio di portatile ci vorrà una vita   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## thewally

Alla faccia, c'ha messo una vita:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
 * www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Thu Aug 17 13:30:33 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0_beta1

       merge time: 1 hour, 30 minutes and 10 seconds.
```

La mia situazione è questa:

- I caratteri sono minuscoli

- Ctrl+ e Ctrl- funzionano

- Il tasto backspace non fa nulla

Per i caratteri piccoli credo che il problema sia non tanto la dimensione, quanto il fatto che non c'è neanche la minima parvenza di antialiasing  :Sad: 

P.S. : Stranamente alcuni siti non sono affetti da questa problemantica (vedo molto bene www.joomla.org , per esempio)

----------

## bandreabis

Proviamolo!   :Razz: 

Ho giusto giusto appena approntato una macchina tutta unstable (~x86, non mi fido a farlo sul mio portatile amd64).... ci vuole proprio.

Quando avrà finito vi darò le mie impressioni, spero prima di 1 ora!

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

Quoto in parte the wally:

 *Quote:*   

> La mia situazione è questa:
> 
> - Ctrl+ e Ctrl- funzionano
> 
> - Il tasto backspace non fa nulla
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

Tasto backspace: digitare nella barra dell'url "about:config" e dopo cercare la chiave browser.backspace_action. Impostare a piacimento il valore sapendo che:

0: ritorna alla pagina precedente (comportamento predefinito in windows)

1: si comporta come PgUp (comportamento predefinito linux)

Un'altro valore semplicemente disabilita il tasto.

Per i font troppo piccoli un workaroud é quello di impostare la dimensione minima (selezionare da menu Preferences, poi Content... nello spazio Font&Colors c'é il bottone advanced... la voce che interessa é minimum font size). Peccato che meno di 12 mi dia dei font veramente piccoli  :Sad: 

Ctrl+/Ctrl- direi che il problema é solo mio  :Sad: 

Per la cronaca e la memoria storica il tasto accell (chiave key.ui.accelKey) é correttamente settato a 17 (control), mentre il tasto generalAccessKey é su 18 (Alt) quindi il mio problema non é quello.

Giá che mi trovavo ho provato ad installare il dizionario italiano ma la cosa non ha avuto effetto e anche se sembra che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine non me lo mette come disponibile.

...la lotta continua.

----------

## PboY

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> eccomi qua.... Non mi sono neanche accorto di usare la beta, pensavo di essere ancora con 1.5x...  
> 
> Comunque:
> 
> -anche a me i caratteri si vedono piccoli (usando una 1280x1024 su un 17" la cosa non è proprio piacevole);
> ...

 

idem in tutto ... caratteri piccolissimi, ho dovuto cambiare tutti i settaggi. due balle.

----------

## gutter

@randomaze: per i font hai provato a cambiare i dpi in accordo con

```
# xdpyinfo | grep -i resolution
```

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @randomaze: per i font hai provato a cambiare i dpi in accordo con
> 
> ```
> # xdpyinfo | grep -i resolution
> ```
> ...

 

Ho cercato (e non ho trovato) il punto dove settare i dpi  :Rolling Eyes: 

In compenso ho scoperto che il Ctrl+/Ctrl- non funzionano se li faccio sul tastierino numerico... se vado sui normali tasti funzionano senza problemi. Il Ctrl0 (reset del font) invece funziona anche sul tastierino numerico.

----------

## gutter

Prova direttamente dal file di configurazione (prefs.js):

```
user_pref("browser.display.screen_resolution", 0);
```

Credo che la voce da modificare sia questa.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova direttamente dal file di configurazione (prefs.js):
> 
> ```
> user_pref("browser.display.screen_resolution", 0);
> ```
> ...

 

Forse hai quasi ragione: a giudicare da questa pagina sembrerebbe la voce da usare con la 1.5x, mentre per il nuovo la voce dovrebbe essere layout.css.dpi.

Quando ritorno a casa provo  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse hai quasi ragione:

 

E' il "quasi" che mi preoccupa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> E' il "quasi" che mi preoccupa

 

Preoccupati del fatto che dai indicazioni orrendamente errate  :Evil or Very Mad: 

...ovviamente ti prendo in giro... la traccia per la soluzione me la hai data tu...

Il file prefs.js riporta questa simpatica dicitura in cima:

```
# Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.

 *

 * If you make changes to this file while the application is running,

 * the changes will be overwritten when the application exits.

 *

 * To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config

 * For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs

 */

```

per farla breve, o le modifiche vengono fatte in about:config (e vengono recepite subito dal browser) oppure il file da editare é user.js (e dopo occorre riavviare, la convenienza di questo sistema sta nel fatto che il file si puó salvare e riciclare  :Wink:  ).

Il resto del tuo consiglio era quasi giusto, il "quasi" dipende dal fatto che la chiave da te suggerita é deprecata, quella giusta é:

```
user_pref("layout.css.dpi", 0);
```

dove il valore -1 (default) indica "usa la risoluzione di sistema oppure 96". Non so in base a cosa viene deciso l'oppure dato che comunque i font illeggibili derivano dal fatto che usava 96. Il valore 0 indica "usa la risolzione di sistema" mentre il valore 72 indica "usa 72 dpi". Adesso che ho messo 0 va benissimo  :Smile: 

Naturalmente, dal momento che sto editando il file "user.js" ho aggiunto anche l'impostazione per il tasto backspace che ho citato prima:

```
user_pref("browser.backspace_action", 0);
```

Il problema Ctrl+/- del tastierino numerico semplicemente non dipendeva da Firefox ma da yeahconsole che se lo trappava prima... adesso che gli ho cambiato combinazione (alla console) anche FF va perfettamente.

Con lo spelling per scrivere in italiano nel forum litigheró un altro giorno....

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Preoccupati del fatto che dai indicazioni orrendamente errate 
> 
> l file prefs.js riporta questa simpatica dicitura in cima: 
> ...

 

Oops   :Sad:  , pardon.

----------

## Luca89

Scusate se mi permetto, ma perchÃ¨ "Forexox"?

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi permetto, ma perchÃ¨ "Forexox"?

 

Dipende dalla localizzazione geografica dei stati sulla mia tastiera... la vicinanza tra la 'i' e la 'o' porta a queste inesattezze.

Se vuoi posiziono un gps su entrambi i tasti per dimostrare la mia teoria  :Razz: 

Corretto, grazie  :Wink: 

Edit: anche la 'x' e la 'f', anche se leggermente piú distanti potrebbero essere confuse. In questo caso ad essere adiacenti non sono i tasti ma i neuroni dello scrivente.

E cosí adesso sapete tutti perché voglio far funzionare anche il correttore ortografico  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Luca89

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dipende dalla localizzazione geografica dei stati sulla mia tastiera... la vicinanza tra la 'i' e la 'o' porta a queste inesattezze.
> 
> Se vuoi posiziono un gps su entrambi i tasti per dimostrare la mia teoria 
> 
> Corretto, grazie 

 

Peccato, io mi aspettavo uno sfondo ironico sulla exoxitÃ  di firefox, infatti pare che ad ogni versione che fanno diventa sempre piÃ¹ pesante, altro che panda rosso, dovranno cambiare il logo con un bell'elefante.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

Come funziona il correttore automatico con firefox?

In `about config`, il filtro `spell` mi mostra 4 valori che, impostati allo stato di default, farebbero pensare che il correttore debba essere attivo.

Uso kde-3.5.2, e come correttore di default ho provato sia aspell che ispell.

----------

## randomaze

Ho fatto il merge del tuo post con il mio  :Razz: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Come funziona il correttore automatico con firefox?

 

Bella domanda. Io ho scaricato il dizionario italiano di thunderbird come consigliato ma continua ad apparirmi la sola voce "English/USA" Neanche taroccando a mano l'about config cambia dizionario  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> In `about config`, il filtro `spell` mi mostra 4 valori che, impostati allo stato di default, farebbero pensare che il correttore debba essere attivo.
> 
> Uso kde-3.5.2, e come correttore di default ho provato sia aspell che ispell.

 

Non penso che KDE c'entri qualcosa.

io con il filtro spell ho 3 sole chiavi:

```
extension.spellcheck.inline.max-misspellings (250)

layout.spellcheckDefault (1)

spellchecker.dictionary (en-US)
```

tu cos'hai che a me manca?

----------

## PboY

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bella domanda. Io ho scaricato il dizionario italiano di thunderbird come consigliato ma continua ad apparirmi la sola voce "English/USA" Neanche taroccando a mano l'about config cambia dizionario 
> 
> Non penso che KDE c'entri qualcosa.
> ...

 

non seguire quel link del dizionario di thunderbird ... vai qui https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3053/ e installa questo e vedi che funziona. ci ho sbattuto anche io la testa per un po seguendo il link che mi dava firefox, ma con questo funziona.

----------

## randomaze

 *PboY wrote:*   

> non seguire quel link del dizionario di thunderbird ... vai qui https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3053/ e installa questo e vedi che funziona. ci ho sbattuto anche io la testa per un po seguendo il link che mi dava firefox, ma con questo funziona.

 

grande  :Exclamation: 

Certo con tutti i mastruzzi mi ha impallato il firefox che stavo usando in quel momento ma dopo un kill adesso mi spiega che firefox é sbagliato e mi propone "refoli"  :Mr. Green: 

Nota di cronaca:

la chiave layout.spellcheckDefault impostata a 1 indica che il correttore deve funzionare nelle textbox multiline.

Se la si vuole anche nelle single line deve essere messa a 2 (o 0 che disabilita il correttore).

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> grande 
> 
> 

 

Non tanto.

Io sto usando firefox-bin-1.5.0.5 per amd64.

Quel plugin non è compatibile e non ho trovato un'altrnativa con il motore di ricerca del sito.

... temo che dovrai disemergiare il post (  :Cool:  scherzo).

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> (  scherzo).

 

In cosa scherzi? Se veramente usi l'1.5 separo (dismergiare non é una parola valida secondo il mio correttore) i tuoi post  anche qualora la soluzione sia la medesima.

----------

## PboY

ma il correttore non è stato inserito dalla 2.0 in poi ? magari mi confondo eh... prova con questo :

http://downloads.mozdev.org/dictionaries/spell-it.xpi

----------

## cloc3

 *PboY wrote:*   

> ma il correttore non è stato inserito dalla 2.0 in poi ? magari mi confondo eh... prova con questo :
> 
> http://downloads.mozdev.org/dictionaries/spell-it.xpi

 

Questo non lo so.

Io chiedevo e basta. Uso poco firefox, proprio perché mi pare mal integrato nel sistema.

Il tuo link si lascia installare, ma subito dopo scompare dalla lista degli add-ons.

Comunque non funziona.

Ho provato ad installarlo sia da root che da utente normale.

Ma i plugin di firefox devono essere necessariamente installati da root via browser (cioè connessi ad internet?)  :Question: 

----------

## PboY

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *PboY wrote:*   ma il correttore non è stato inserito dalla 2.0 in poi ? magari mi confondo eh... prova con questo :
> 
> http://downloads.mozdev.org/dictionaries/spell-it.xpi 
> 
> Questo non lo so.
> ...

 

no puoi anche salvarlo sul pc, aprire la finestra delle estensioni e trascinarcelo dentro.

----------

## cloc3

 *PboY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no puoi anche salvarlo sul pc, aprire la finestra delle estensioni e trascinarcelo dentro.

 

grazie. in ogni caso ho capito che spell-it.xpi è automaticamente installato da emerge.

se non funziona, bisognerà attendere la 2.0 binaria (così torno IT   :Laughing:  ) .

----------

## randomaze

 *PboY wrote:*   

> ma il correttore non è stato inserito dalla 2.0 in poi ? magari mi confondo eh... prova con questo :
> 
> http://downloads.mozdev.org/dictionaries/spell-it.xpi

 

Integrato nel browser si... prima credo fosse disponibile come estensione.

Gli add-on si installano dall'utente che li userá e finiscono nella cartella:

```
~/.mozilla/firefox/<id profilo>.default/extensions
```

----------

## PboY

aggiungo un problema che ho notato quando ho settati i dpi nel .Xdefaults.

in pratica la menubar,statusbar,popup etc... erano visualizzati con un font di grandezza minore di quello specificato nel .gtkrc-2.0 

la cosa si può risolvere andando in 

```

~/.mozilla/firefox/<id profilo>.default/chrome/

```

e creare(o editare) 

```

userChrome.css

```

inserendo quanto segue cambiando font e grandezza con quelle del tema gtk.

```

menubar, menubutton, menulist, menu, menuitem,window {

  font-family: Bitstream Vera Sans !important;

  font-size: 12px !important;

}

```

----------

## randomaze

 *PboY wrote:*   

> aggiungo un problema che ho notato quando ho settati i dpi nel .Xdefaults.

 

La discrepanza potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che solo gtk o firefox onorano l'.Xdefaults, mentre l'altro va chiede i dpi direttamente a xorg.

Se non metti i dpi nell'Xdefaults cosa succede?

----------

## PboY

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La discrepanza potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che solo gtk o firefox onorano l'.Xdefaults, mentre l'altro va chiede i dpi direttamente a xorg.
> 
> Se non metti i dpi nell'Xdefaults cosa succede?

 

ovviamente tutti i font sono uguali  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Ho provato anche io firefox 2 per un po' di tempo ma ho deciso di tornare alla 1.5 in attesa di tempi migliori, magari per quando la smetterà di schiantarsi a caso e quando un po' delle estensioni che utilizzo verranno portate anche per questa nuova versione di firefox.

Speriamo che questo aggiornamento si riveli un passo avanti e non uno indietro!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

io a lavoro su Win$ uso firefox2beta2, pare che vada tutto bene e nn da nessun errore tra quelli sopra citati ... tra l'altro è anche un pò più veloce del precedente e la veste grafica è davvero bellina....

Ovvio che restano i problemi riguardanti le estensioni etc etc ....

P.S. Perchè non mettono ancora in portage firefoxbeta*-bin e invece i sorgenti si???

se lo volessi provare in gentoo mi seccherebbe dover fare 3 quarti d'ora di compilazione ....

----------

## lavish

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> se lo volessi provare in gentoo mi seccherebbe dover fare 3 quarti d'ora di compilazione ....

 

Scaricati il bin generico dal sito di mozilla e scompattalo in /tmp, poi senza installare nulla lo avvii così: that's all  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

Sto testando la beta2 e mi sembra davvero buona per ora... c'è già qualche funzione di cui non riesco a fare a meno...

----------

